# Trim Tag Help



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool I'm pretty much a Noob when it come to GTOs, so I need some help.

On the Cowl Data Tag: On the line for the Assembly Month what does "420025" and "430334" mean? THANKS!!!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Red1970GTO said:


> :cool I'm pretty much a Noob when it come to GTOs, so I need some help.
> 
> On the Cowl Data Tag: On the line for the Assembly Month what does "420025" and "430334" mean? THANKS!!!


The assembly month is usually a number and a letter for the week of assembly - like 11E, or something like that. 

Here is a decoder for '70


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

67GTO4SPD said:


> The assembly month is usually a number and a letter for the week of assembly - like 11E, or something like that.
> 
> Here is a decoder for '70


:cool Yes, the Build Date is 04A, and is followed by those two sets of numbers (which I can't find a reference for). Does anyone have info on what those numbers mean? THANKS!!!

It's a BF built car, if that helps...


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

gto alley might have info on those numbers.


----------

